# pathfinder 17T and yam 90???



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a 17T for a while, and while they are awesome boats for what they are intended to do, they are NOT speed demons. 

Mine was rigged with a 60hp yammy 2-stroke (max rated pwr) and a sweet 4-blade powertech prop that would get the boat on plane in about 5' and run right to redline at 31-ish if I remember correctly. You could not ask for more out of a motor with that combo of jumping on plane and revving to redline. 

After running the boat for a while and talking with the boys at powertech, I really doubt you'd pick up a tremendous amount of speed by going with more hp. They mentioned that the water coming out of that tunnel is extremely "dirty" meaning it's all frothed up, and doesn't have a lot of bite for the prop. With a flat front section and two sponsons in the rear, it's just not a fast hull, but it wasn't designed to be. 

Also, the hull I had developed stress cracks on one side of the transom. Not sure if it was from trailering or the effects of max hp over the years, but they were there, although minor. 

The hull is built pretty lightweight, and they have a known tendency to pop stringers because of the build techniques. 

I don't think speed was much of a consideration when Hewes built this hull. 

Going over the max hp you might be asking for a lot of problems under the floor, let alone the transom.

You might fancy a call to the factory and ask for Skip, he could probably tell you a whole lot more in a 30 second phone conversation than you'll get here in 100 posts. 

Just my $.02

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the wiser thing to do is first move the batteries and see how much of an improvement it makes. Then go from there (JP settings, prop, tabs...then as a last resort a hp upgrade).


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree with both of you. It may be a waste of time and the gains might not be all that great, maybe 10 mph or so, topend. Of course I am only the friend who is willing to help with a project. This isn't my baby. I wish it was though!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I agree with both of you. It may be a waste of time and the gains might not be all that great, maybe 10 mph or so, topend. Of course I am only the friend who is willing to help with a project. This isn't my baby. I wish it was though!


I think the terminal velocity of that hull is sub high 30s. A 60 is perfect. I was on one with a 60 Yammy 4 stroke (3 blade SS PT prop)...perfect combo. Quiet, fuel efficient, smooth, and hopped on plane instantly. The stern was so high up, I don't think it was in the water. I'm joking, of course, but that's a badass boat for what it's intended. Don't put more than a 60 on it. You won't gain any speed and you'll ruin the hull's purpose...floating shallow and running stupid shallow.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

fwiw..........

i had a 70 yamaha 2 stroke on my mitzi tunnel. best speed was 37ish and a full well and 2 people id see 34. i went up to a 90 and top speed went to 44.2 and 41 with 2 people and bait. those speeds for both engines was with full gear, full fuel, 2 odyssey pc1200's and an optima group 31 swingin a trophy plus. my friend bought the boat. we are gonna try a few 3 blade speed props. im sure i can get 47 out of it rigged light and a 19 pitch 3 blade.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you need to tell your buddy to do some research on the stringer issues with these 17T hulls before you go adding 50% to the max rated power. 

-T


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

> I think you need to tell your buddy to do some research on the stringer issues with these 17T hulls before you go adding 50% to the max rated power.
> 
> -T


Thanks, I have seen a few posts on here as well as a few other forums that talks about the stringer issues. I'm not sure if his has them or not b/c I haven't fished with him on this boat since last spring. I guess it would be pretty obvious if the stringers started going b/c there would be quite a bit more flex in the hull, correct? At any rate, I emailed him all the info I came up with on the stringer subject. Of course even if he doesn't have the issues now doesn't mean that the addition of 30 extra horses and 60lbs won't create an issue down the road. Either way this project goes, it better be quick b/c I am just ready to go fishing.

Dave


----------

